# Ideas for homemade greenhouse please



## Missy (May 6, 2011)

Hello all. I have several old windows after replacing windows on our third floor. I want to use them to build Tank and Lana a greenhouse. I am pretty handy but need ideas. Does anyone have pics of your homemade greenhouses?


----------



## Laura (May 6, 2011)

we used our old windows for greenhouse. we have a raised garden bed and my husband built a frame and placed the windows over the box. like an A frame. The windows open to allow airflow, and if its windy or cold, we can close them up. 
If it werent for the garden.. it wold be awsome for a few torts.. but mght get a bit warm this summer!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 6, 2011)

I HAVE AN INDOOR GREENHOUSE BUT ITS A HOMEBOX GO TO HOMEBOX.COM FOR ANOTHER OPTION.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 6, 2011)

I'm in the process of building individual mini greenhouses in each enclosure. Their made to fit within three walls of each existing enclosure and a new front wall, along with some old heavy duty aluminum window frames that were from a commercial renovation job that I did years ago. This is what they look like:


----------



## Kristina (May 6, 2011)

I don't have any pictures of mine, but I had a patchwork style greenhouse that I built out of old wood framed double paned windows when we lived out on the farm. Kind of like this, only I was a little more artsy with it and it had a peaked roof and big slider for a front door, and all the frames were painted white. 






I laid the windows out on the ground and moved them around until I got the pattern right in the dimensions needed for each wall, and then built the frame around it. Then we stood the walls up one by one and attached them to homemade trusses, and then I fit the windows into the roof.


----------



## NEtorts (May 6, 2011)

Missy said:


> Hello all. I have several old windows after replacing windows on our third floor. I want to use them to build Tank and Lana a greenhouse. I am pretty handy but need ideas. Does anyone have pics of your homemade greenhouses?



i built one out of used sliding glass doors/ windows and plate glass..... it has a roof I can raise and some vents at the top to ventalate on warm days, tunnels leading outside to the tort yard......the roof slopes slightly and I have a gutter on the low side whioch collects rainwater for watering plants and drinking for the torts.... here a a few pics


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 6, 2011)

Doesn't glass filter out UV rays? Also... in the sun would you worry about it becoming too hot?


----------



## Missy (May 6, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone for all the great ideas. I will post pics when I build mine.


----------



## NEtorts (May 6, 2011)

the glass will filter some of the uv yes,, but it is still good for them and i watch the weather and rasise the roof if it will be to hot.... the ground stays cooler and they can go outside if they want or back in their shed... they are free to roam


----------



## Jacqui (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Some very impressive ideas there. I always wanted a greenhouse, just wish they could stay warm enough to house plants in the winter without needing to provide heat.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I'm in the process of building individual mini greenhouses in each enclosure. Their made to fit within three walls of each existing enclosure and a new front wall, along with some old heavy duty aluminum window frames that were from a commercial renovation job that I did years ago. This is what they look like:


Interesting!





NEtorts said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. I have several old windows after replacing windows on our third floor. I want to use them to build Tank and Lana a greenhouse. I am pretty handy but need ideas. Does anyone have pics of your homemade greenhouses?
> ...


How creative, So nice.


----------



## Laura (May 11, 2011)

pics of what hubby did to the garden with our old windows:
open on end. frame.






the sides with windows open. they can also close..


----------

